
As DevOps takes off, site reliability engineers are flying high - jacksonpollock
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/25/as-devops-takes-off-site-reliability-engineers-are-flying-high/
======
jacksonpollock
"What we are seeing now and predicting into the future is the rise of site
reliability engineer as a title relating to the practice of DevOps and better
describing the work to be done. At the time of our writing, there are more
than 9,000 open roles for SREs on LinkedIn, a number that is only growing."

